# Tampico - Expatriate Housing



## cbarnett (Oct 12, 2010)

I need help with finding expatriate housing for my client in Tampico, Mexico. Can someone refer me to a local relocation company or realator who would like to assist. There will be 40 people moving to Tampico for 2.5 years.

Thank you.

Chris


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm sure that you may find several real estate agencies in Tampico, if you use Google. One of them is sure to be able to give you some assistance. Another source of help might be to use your search engine to bring up Tampico news media and scan them for appropriate advertising.
If a forum member has a recommendation, they may send you a private 'visitor's message'.


----------

